# Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009



## Acki (27. März 2009)

*Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich Juni 2009*

moin an alle Boots und Meeresfischer 
wir wollen wieder ein Treffen zum Makrelenangeln veranstalten!!
die Termine im Juni werde ich noch eintragen,wer an diesen Terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal anmelden 

der Treffpunkt ist die Tanke in Norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten Seite gleich nach dem Ortsschild,bis zur Slippe sinds ca.8 Min die Slippe ist kostenlos für den Parkplatz fallen pro Std.0,50euro an.Wind und Wetter vorbehalten.
Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin, mensch der Acki. Habe noch dran gedacht. Aber schön das zu lesen. Ich hoffe ich habe die Skalpierung der Shetland bis dahin fertig.

Ansonsten ist es schön zu lesen das es Dir gut geht. Ich klingel mal durch.


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Auf alle Fälle dabei #h
Freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin Acki, ich habe auf meinem Telefon gesehen das Du angerufen hast. Bin in der Zeit an der Ostsee gewesen, und habe meine Truhe wieder mit Dorsch aufgefüllt. Melde mich aber diese Woche noch bei Dir. Und evtl sollte der Thread oben angetackert werden.


----------



## Acki (15. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin schön mal was von euch zuhören,freu mich schon aufs nächste Treffen.
Jochen ich weiß vor lauter Angeln garnicht was Urlaub ist|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> evtl sollte der Thread oben angetackert werden.



Nichts leichter als das #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Hallo Kai, danke für den Service. Dann ist es leichter den Thread zu finden. Im Sommer kann er ja wieder raus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Kein Ding! Wenn es zeitlich passt werden ich vielleicht nochmal bei Euch 
kratzen oder Ihr nicht noch nen Steuermann o.ä. benötigt...


----------



## jottweebee (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin, Moin.

Ich habe heute erst diesen Tröt gefunden.
Werde bis dahin meine VERA startklar haben und mich mit meinem Nachbar Hörnchen anschließen.

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Hallo Jürgen, da hast Du mir was voraus. Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich meine Shetland bis dahin wieder schwimmfähig habe. Zur Zeit schleife ich noch das Gelcoat glatt, und werde nächstes We grundieren. Danach muss ich 5 Tage warten, und dann wird lackiert. MAl sehen ob ich das bis dahin schaffe.

@ Acki, falls Du noch keinen Tidekalender hast, hier habe ich mal den Monat Juni eingestellt.


----------



## Acki (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin @danke Jochen

Moin so der Termin fürs nächste Treffen wäre der 13 Juni 2009 um 10 Uhr an der Tanke in Norddeich.

Wind und Wetter vorbehalten!! Gruß Acki


----------



## loki73 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

hallo ihr nordmänner

ist es möglich das mich einer mit seinen boot mal mitnimmt?
ich würde auch gern mal das abenteuer makrele mitmachen.

an den kosten und und der reinigung oder was sonst so anfällt würd ich mich natürlich beteiligen.

ich würd mich freuen, in diesen sinne |wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin ronny, wenn du willst, kannste bei mir mit fahren. Aber bitte versuche noch einen anderen Platz zu bekommen. Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich mein Dampfer bis dahin fertig bekomme. Im Moment sieht es noch nicht so gut aus. Ich würde dich aber auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## loki73 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

na wäre super wenn es dieses jahr klappen würde.
wenn ihr so oft wie im letzten jahr erfolgreich seit, kann ich auch auf einem anderen termin warten. ich wollte nur mal erst nachfragen ob es möglich wäre. 

wichtig ist das du dein boot in ruhe und sorgfalt fertig machst.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*



loki73 schrieb:


> wichtig ist das du dein boot in ruhe und sorgfalt fertig machst.



Moin Ronny, das versteht sich von selbst. 

Heute habe ich die dritte Schicht Grundierung aussen aufgebracht. Die darf jetzt 5 Tage trocknen, und nächstes We wird Lackiert. Dann zu Himmelfahrt werde ich die neuen Stringer und den Boden aus Pappe Schablonen machen und den Samstag danach werden die aus Sperrholz gesägt und ein Laminiert. Dann geht es voran. #6


----------



## sailfish777 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

moinsen,

der 13. geht leider bei mir nicht...aber an einem anderen Termin klappt das bestimmt wieder.

@ loki73
sofern es denn mal losgeht (hatte so den 28.06  oder 05. bzw 12.07 im Blick) und mein Kumpel dann gerade keine Zeit hat, kannste evtl. auch bei mir mitfahren. Heek is ja auch nicht soo weit weg von mir.


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Sofern mal ein Plätzchen frei ist/wird, würde ich auch sehr gerne einmal mitfahren. Behaltet mich bitte im Hinterkopf und wenn sich was ergeben sollte, einfach ne PN schicken. 

Das wäre klasse #6. Am 13.06. kann ich aber nicht.


----------



## loki73 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@sailfish777

hört sich doch sehr gut an und wenn es klappt würd ich mich sehr freuen. danke schonmal für das angebot.

ist es etwa neuenkirchan an der b70? das wäre wirklich nicht ganz so weit.


----------



## sailfish777 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ loki73

so ist es....#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

puuhh, jungs wir haben am Mittwoch meinen von unten lackierten Dampfer wieder auf den Kiel gedreht, jetzt geht es innen mit aller Macht weiter. Ich glaube aber trotzdem nicht das ich es bis zum 13ten schaffe. Ich denke das ich einen nächsten Termin ins Auge fassen sollte. Also Acki, rechne erstmal nicht mit meinem erscheinen am 13.Juni. Ich hoffe dass das Boot bis anfang Juli wieder zu einem Boot geworden ist. Und nicht nur eine von aussen neu lackierte Ausbauschale. Auaaaaa


----------



## jottweebee (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ Acki

Aus der Tageszeitung habe ich erfahren, dass die Verkehrsverhältnisse in und um Norden, Norddeich stark beeinträchtigt sind. Eine Umleitung soll über Hage nach Norddeich führen. Diese Verhältnisse sollen bis in den Juli dauern.

Wie sieht es mit unserem Treffpunkt in Norddeich an der Tanke aus?

Gib mal einen Lagebericht!


----------



## hans (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Das mit der tanke klappt, ist nur vorne in norden wo sie am umbauen sind, aber 10-15 minuten umweg hat man schon.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin Jungens, ich habe meinen Dampfer nicht fertig. Schätze den habe ich noch nicht mal bis zum Urlaub ende Juli fertig. Ich habe 9 Tage schön im Krankenhaus mit ner ausgewachsenen Thrombose gelegen. Das mit den Macros wird knapp diese Saison. Ich hoffe das die Wellen nicht so hoch sind am Sa wie bei Windfinder gemeldet und wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der Macro Jagd.


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Mensch Jochen, Du machst ja Sachen. Kuriert Dich erstmal richtig aus und dann geht es weiter mit der Bootsrestauration.
Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus? Wer ist dabei ;+


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Mensch Udo, dich sehe ich ja in der einen oder anderen Zeitung. Hast ja beim Trollingtreffen ne schöne Mefo verhaftet. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## jottweebee (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Sieht nicht gut mit dem Wetter aus


----------



## hans (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ jottweebee, stimmt windfinder meldet 4-5 und wellen von 2 meter das ist etwas zu heftig, dann werde ich wohl lieber verzichten falls es nicht besser wird, es kommen ja noch mehr angeltage.


----------



## Sea Hawk (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Acki
> 
> Aus der Tageszeitung habe ich erfahren, dass die Verkehrsverhältnisse in und um Norden, Norddeich stark beeinträchtigt sind. Eine Umleitung soll über Hage nach Norddeich führen. Diese Verhältnisse sollen bis in den Juli dauern.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wegen den Verkehrsverhältnissen sollte man sich keine großen 
Sorgen machen. Eine Umleitung ist sehr gut ausgeschildert und man kommt hinterher wieder auf die Norddeicherstr. wo einige 
sich dann an dieser Tanke treffen können|wavey:. War selber erst vor 2 Wochen beim Acki und kenne diese Umleitung. 
Soll Euch vom Acki bescheid geben das sein Internet zu´r Zeit nicht funzt. Falls es am Samstag zu Windig sein sollte 
verschieben wir die Sache einfach einen Tag später auf Sonntag - da sieht es Windmässig ( bis heute) wesentlich besser aus. Aber lasst uns bis Freitag noch abwarten was die 
Wetterfrösche uns mitteilen.
Bin übrigens dann auch vor Ort und hoffe (für uns) die ersten
Makrelen verhaften zu können.
Beste Grüsse aus GE

:m Sea Hawk


----------



## jottweebee (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Windfinder sagt für Samstag und Sonntag 3 m Welle voraus.
Da gibt es nur eins, verschieben.


----------



## John Doe12 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Ja danach sieht es wohl leider aus,naja wird sich ein anderer Termin finden,bis denne

Martin


----------



## hans (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

sonntag sieht nicht schlecht aus,wellen unter 1 meter.


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

laut Windfinder wirklich gutes Wetter.
Guide bitte melden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Äääähm, nicht einschlafen hier. War denn jetzt schon jemand auf die leckeren Macros los? Ich glaube ich rufe den Acki mal an was los ist.


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Bin kurzfristig mit Sailfish angereist.
War Makrelenangeln in der Kompaktversion.  Um 12 Uhr an der Slippe und mit Acki Kontakt aufgenommen.
Großer Schwarm in der Nähe der gelben Tonne. Bei perfektem Wetter ( Sonne , kaum Wind und schwache Welle ) zügig das Zielgebiet aufgesucht, in 1,5 Std. ca. 200 Makos verhaftet
(diesmal in anständiger Größe) und wieder zurück in den Hafen.
Makoangeln vom Feinsten :l


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Nä.............. jetzt ärgert mich die Thrombose doch noch. Glückwunsch zum Erfolg.


----------



## loki73 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

hört hört, da werd ich doch glatt neidisch.
und lasst es euch schmecken.


----------



## hans (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

#6das wars doch besser gehts ja bald nicht, falls ihr nochmal rausgeht bitte hier posten wäre gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Acki (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

moin so endlich wieder online,leider konnte ich auf die vielen anfragen nicht antworten weil ich keinen internetzugang hatte.
nach telefonat mit udo sind wir am sonntag rausgefahren,bei bestem wetter und glatter see konnten manni und ich über 400 makos fangen.

der nächste termin ist am 27.6.09 treffen um11 uhr an der tanke in norddeich. wer zeit hatt kann sich ja melden. gruß acki


----------



## jottweebee (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ Acki

Aufgrund der miesen Wind-und Wellenvorhersage von Windfinder für letztes Wochenende hatte ich beschlossen nach Hvide Sande zu fahren und nicht nach Norddeich. Die Hornis haben dort gut auf Heringfetzen gebissen. Aber nur auf Hering- und Hornhechtstücke. Hier mehr.

Da aber am Sonntag gut gefangen wurde, kann man sehen, dass die Vorhersagen nicht 100 pro sind.

Daher am nächsten Samstag bin ich mit meiner VERA dabei, egal wie die Vorhersage ist. Aber ab Mittwoch soll sich ja der Sommer wieder zurückmelden.

Bis denne


----------



## Hornburg (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Hi Makrelen-Jäger!#h
Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Fangberichte hier im Forum!
Wir Landratten, die weit von der Küste wech wohnen, hätten sonst keine Chance mitzukriegen, was im Salzwasser so los ist!!!

Ich würde gern mal wieder auf Makrelen angeln. Ich habe das mal vor Jahren von Büsum aus mit mäßigem Erfolg probiert.

@Acki
Kann man sich da bei Euch am 27.06. einklinken?
Könnte ich noch jemanden mitbringen?

Gruß
Arno


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin Acki, danke für das nette Gespräch am Samstag. Halte dich munter. Am 27.06 kann ich ja leider noch nicht mit, aber für die Juli Planung habe ich noch den Tidenkalender. Vielleicht kannste den ja noch gebrauchen.

Wenn ich wieder gesund bin komme ich gerne vorbei.:vik::vik:


----------



## Acki (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin @Hornburg wenn ihr ein eigene Boot habt ist das kein Problem,auf unseren Booten sind die Plätze schon ausgebucht.Gruß Acki


----------



## Hornburg (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Hi Acki,
danke für die Antwort.
Ein eigenes Boot haben wir leider nicht. Kann man in Norddeich eins chartern? Hast Du evtl. eine Tel.-Nr.?
Führerschein wäre vorhanden.

Gruß
Arno


----------



## hans (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Leider Sonderschicht, aber dann 4 wochen frei.


----------



## Acki (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin Boote schartern kannste in Norddeich leider nicht,vielleich giebts ja ne Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Laut Windfinder am Samstag 4-5Bft Böen BIS 70kmh, na warten wirs mal ab.Gruß Acki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Hallo Jungs, Anglers und Fischer,
ich wäre auch mal gerne mit auf Mako Jagd dabei.:q

Boot ist vorhanden: 5,30 m x 2,20 Quicksilber mit 60 Pferdchen.

Wie sehen denn Eure Termine an den 27.06 aus????

Fahre ab den 17.07. für 3 Wochen nach Schweden....natürlich mit Boot.#6#6

Freue mich schon von Euch zu lesen.#h

Aloha Claus


----------



## sailfish777 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

kann morgen nicht...

Gruß Klaus


----------



## jottweebee (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Bericht von der der Makrelentour am 27.6.:

11.02 Uhr: Ankunft am Treffpunkt mit Mitangler Hörnchen an der Tanke Norddeich.
Kein anderes Boot zu sehen.

11.10 Uhr: Eintreffen an der Slippe. Ein leerer Trailer steht dort. Sonst niemand zu sehen.
Anruf mit Handy an Initiator Acki. Anruf wird nicht angenommen.

11.30 Uhr: Boot ins Wasser und loooossss.
Kaum Welle. Hinter der Hafenausfahrt wird es schon kabbeliger. 

12.15 Uhr: An Norderney vorbei und die Wellen werden höher. Noch 500 m von der gelben Tonne entfernt. Angeln nicht möglich. Abdrehen und in den Windschatten von Norderney kommen. Die Wellen sind auch jetzt hier höher als bei der Hinfahrt.

13.30 Uhr: Ankunft in Norddeich. Auch das Boot von dem leeren Trailer läuft mit uns ein. Boot wieder auf den Trailer gezogen. Smalltalk mit der Besatzung des anderen Bootes (3 Mann). Auch sie hatte die mitgenommenen Angeln nicht ins Wasser gelassen.

Fazit:  Ab Montag ist die Wettervorhersage besser. Mal sehen, vielleicht wieder am Dienstag oder Mittwoch.


----------



## platfisch7000 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin,Moin!
Ich habe hier mal Euren Thread verfolgt!
Und nun wurmen mich doch so ein paar Fragen!

Also ich würde gerne mal mit meinem Boot auf die Nordsee zum Makroangeln!
Bis jetzt war ich immer nur auf der Ostsee zum Dorsche angeln!

Kann ich mich bei gelegenheit mal an Eure Treffen anschließen?
Ich habe ein Terhi Nordic 6020 ,alsoLänge 4,67m&Breite 187m mit 30Ps,das Boot fährt zu zweit,laut GPS 30 kmh
REICHT DAS?
Wie weit fahrt Ihr denn so raus?
Kann man die Slippe bei jedem Wasserstand nutzen?
Habt Ihr GPS Stellen für mich,wo Ihr schon gut gefangen habt?(ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wo hin!)

Wäre nett wenn sich mal Jemand zu meinen Fragen äußerd!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## angel-andre (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin Moin

Verfolge ebenfalls das ganze und habe mir vorgenommen nächstes WE nach Norddeich zu fahren. Haben Sportboot mit 70 Pferden  2 Fischfinder und GPS an bord. Werden mit 3 Personen hochfahren. Da das Boot in Timmel liegt fahren wir in Oldersum durch die Schleuse und dann die Ems hoch. Haben vor Norderney noch nie auf Makros gefischt also wissen wir nicht welche stellen  gut sind falls mir jemand helfen kann sprich Nautik mässig der gelben tonne würde ich mich freuen.#h

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ platfisch 7000

Für dieses Revier um Norderney benötigst du ein Boot der Klasse C.

An den Treffen in Norddeich kann jeder Boardi teilnehmen. 
Bei den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten habe ich ein sichereres Gefühl, da man bei einer Panne nicht allein auf den Wellen schaukelt.

Die Slippe kann jederzeit benutzt werden. 
Sie ist an einem Parkplatz, wo das Fahrzeug mit dem Trailer stehen bleiben kann. Der Bezahlautomat verlangt an der Schranke bei der Ausfahrt pro Stunde 50 Cent.

Anlaufpunkt der Makrelenjagd ist die gelbe Tonne vor (hinter) Norderney. Position etwa N53°44,75' E7°07,03'. Hier ist das Wasser etwa 10 m tief. Fahrstrecke von Norddeich etwa 14 km (genügend Treibstoff mitnehmen).

Weitere markante Punkte gibt es nicht. Man muss nach Mövenschwärme Ausschau halten, denn sie jagen die Kleinfischschwärme von oben und die Makrelen von unten. Oder man lässt sein Paternoster ins Wasser und hofft, dass ein Trupp Makros vorbeikommt und Gefallen an den bunten Federn findet.

Die größten Chancen auf Erfolg sind bei steigenden Wasser. Also Tiedenkalender beachten.

Für weitere gemeinsame Ausfahrten diesen Trööt beachten.


----------



## hans (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

laut windfinder morgen super wetter, werde vielleicht meinen ersten angriff auf die gelbe tonne versuchen.


----------



## jottweebee (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ angel-andre

Von Timmel über Emden mit dem Boot zur Gelben Tonne!!!
Auf den Kanälen darfst du nur 5 km/h fahren. Da kannst du für jede Richtung einen Tagesritt zusätzlich rechnen.

Schneller ist der Weg über Land mit dem Trailer.


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Zu sagen wäre noch, das die Ortsunkundigen --unbedingt-- der Schifffahrtsrinne folgen. Durch Sandbänke ist es nicht ganz ungefährlich von dieser Linie abzuweichen. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich das sagen, weil ich auch mal abbiegen wollte, und plötzlich hatte ich nur noch 90cm tiefe (wenn man das sagen kann) unterm Boot. Tendenz abnehmend.

Und @ Plattfisch also der Hersteller sagt das Dein Boot Kategorie C ist. Sollte also gehen. Das einzigste was man bedenken sollte, wenn man Jürgens Karte anschaut sieht man das kurz vor Norderney das Wasser am tiefsten ist. Da geht auch das meiste Wasser durch. Dadurch herrschen da schon Strömungen mit den kaum einer rechnet.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit meiner Shetland bei der Einfahrt (immer gegen den Strom) teilweise 15 km/h (bei Vollgas)|kopfkrat drauf, weil durch die Untergrundstrucktur da Wellen auf treten können, die dem Motor schon zu schaffen machen.

Das alles ist nicht weiter schlimm, sollte man nur wissen, weil ich immer denke das mein Motor gleich den Geist auf gibt. Sonst läuft das Boot doch fast 60km/h.

Ich wünsche euch reichlich Petrie Heil. Weil meine Thrombose immer noch nicht viel besser ist, wird für mich das diese Saison nix mehr. Ausserdem befindet sich meinBoot ja noch beim Umbau bei dem ich jetzt auch nicht weiter komme.#q#q

@Jürgen, sind das Garmin Bluchart karten?


----------



## angel-andre (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

moin moin 
von timmel nacvh emden wollen wir garnicht. wir sind 2 stunden von timmel nach oldersum unterwegs und den rest vom tag dann unterwegs nach norddeich, wo wir dann einen liegeplatz aufnehmen werden für einige tage. Und jeh nach Wetter fahren wir dann raus

mfg


----------



## platfisch7000 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin,Moin!

Danke für diese vielen Info`s
Ich glaube  ich werde mich mal an einem Borditreffen halten,auch wenn Ihr mir alle davon fahrt!
Oder man trifft sich mal,das man zumin. mit 2 Booten unterwegs ist!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß und Petri,der
Plattfisch!


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Ohh!
Ich habe gerade bemerkt,wo ich hier was von Norderney lese,dass Ihr gar nicht dieses

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...wZgn&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1

Norddeich meint!

Mhhm,die Stelle von der Ihr sprecht ist 4 Std Fahrzeit von mir entfernt!
Das wird dann wohl doch nix!

Kann man nicht von Büsum,oder Meldorf fahren?Weiß da einer was?


----------



## Acki (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin @Jürgen konnte am Samstag leider nicht,dafür fahren wir heute Nachmittag raus bei dem Wetter#6jetzt schon 24° Grad.

@Andre von Oldersum bis Norderney kannste locker 70L Sprit einplanen,vielleicht doch besser mit dem Trailer?
Und bedenke das Norddeicher Wattfahrwasser wurde aufgehoben ab Bansbalje keine Tonnen und Pricken Mehr!!
Umweg über Memmertbalje unter Juist lang Richtung Norderney.Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst 016091508074 Gruß Acki


----------



## jottweebee (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ Acki

Heute kann ich nicht.
Vmtl. werden wir morgen einen neuen Versuch starten. 

Gib mal einen Bericht von heute.


----------



## hans (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

bin gestern rausgewesen zur gelben tonne bei ablaufend wasser, leider keinen schwarm gefunden, haben aber trotzdem 17 makrellen gefangen.


----------



## angel-andre (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

moin moin nochma

wir sind freitag ab mittag in norddeich bleiben bis samstag. fahren freitag früh schon um 5 los von timmel   fährt jemand freitag und samstag noch raus zum makrethunis angeln??? könnte man ja zusammenfahren!



mfg


----------



## jottweebee (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Letzte Ausfahrt im Juni 2009:

Vorhersage für Norderney am 30.6.: 
Wetter: Sonnig. Welle: 0,1 m. Niedrigwasser: 12:02. Hochwasser: 18:19.

Um 12 Uhr war das Boot in Norddeich zu Wasser gelassen und los ging's gemeinsam mit Bootsmann Hörnchen Richtung "Gelbe Tonne".







An der Gelben Tonne wurde bei gerade beginnendem auflaufendem Wasser die Angel zum ersten Mal ausgeworfen. Ca. 80 gr Blei brachten die Paternoster nach unten. Die Fische bissen ganz vereinzelt. Die ersten Fische in der Tonne waren Stöcker. Danach einzelne Makros.

Da es ganz geruhsam zuging, warf ich eine Posenmontage, wie hier beschrieben, mit einem kleinen Fischstückchen aus. So konnte auch ein Horni mit in die Tonne wandern. Es blieb aber bei einem.






Langsam wurde die Strömung stärker und es wurden 200 gr Blei montiert, um zum Grund zu kommen.
Gegen 15:30 Uhr sammelten sich südwestlich der Gelben Tonne mehrere Möwen. Aber sie stießen noch nicht ins Wasser. Die Makrelen hatte den Futterfischschwarm noch nicht richtig von unten angegriffen.
Gegen 16:00 Uhr war es so weit. Die Makrelen waren voll da. Die Paternoster brachten Fisch ins Boot.






Gegen 17:00 Uhr hatten wir genug Fisch. Mit dem letzten auflaufenden Wasser ging es zurück nach Norddeich. Unterwegs wurden noch die gefangenen Fisch bei langsamer Fahrt  ausgenommen und gesäubert.






Zusammengekommen waren in 4 Std. Angelzeit:
1 Hornhecht
3 Stöcker und
60 Makrelen.






Nach einer Nacht in 5-%iger Salzlösung kamen heute Morgen die ersten Fische in den Räucherofen und wurden veredelt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin Jürgen, petrie zu dem Fang. Mir tränen da die Augen:c. Aber nächstes Jahr wird wieder angegriffen. Gut finde ich auch das Ihr alleine raus fahrt. Ich hätte in dem Revier wohl ein mulmiges Gefühl.

Aber seis drum. Erst muss die dicke Trombose weg#q. Dann kommt der Rest auch wieder.

Und die Makros in der Tonne sehen schon gut aus. Ich hoffe ich bekomme am Samstag auch noch welche von dem Törn ab bei dem ich eigentlich mit wollte.

Dann wird nächste Woche auch die Tonne aktiviert. Mal sehen.

Und danke auch für den kurzen aber schönen Bericht.

Man sieht sich.#h


----------



## noworkteam (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Und die Makros in der Tonne sehen schon gut aus. Ich hoffe ich bekomme am Samstag auch noch welche von dem Törn ab bei dem ich eigentlich mit wollte.


 
Räucherst Du selber ?? Dann gebe ich alle unsere Tiger mit und hole mir ein paar ab ..

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Hallo Jan, für dich würde ich gerne welche räuchern:vik:. Je nach größe passen 25 stk in mein Ofen. Musst mal selber sehen wie Du das machst.#6#6


----------



## angel-andre (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

so moin nochma.

morgen früh gehts los von timmel nach norderney. 
haben 80 l sprit auf boot und sachen sind alle gepackt#h
vielleicht trifft man sich ja
bis denn dann:m



mfg


----------



## jottweebee (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ jpsjunkie

Gemeinsame Ausfahrten gefallen mir auch besser. Aber wenn keiner mit rausfahren will?

Bei der letzten Ausfahrt sagte Windfinder eine Welle von 0,1 m voraus. Bei so einem Wetter sind immer andere Boote in der Nähe der Gelben Tonne. So auch bei unserer Ausfahrt. Wenn dann irgendetwas schief läuft, ist vmtl. in greifbarer Nähe Hilfe möglich. 
Zum anderen ist die Nr. 124124 im Handy gespeichert und das Handy ist wasserdicht verpackt.

Aber bei unseren bisherigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrten mit Acki (dem Urenkel von Störtebeker) kann man sich bequem im Sessel zurücklehnen und die Gelbe Tonne ansteuern. Gemeinsam sind wir stark und können der "Mordsee" trotzen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ jpsjunkie
> 
> Gemeinsame Ausfahrten gefallen mir auch besser. Aber wenn keiner mit rausfahren will?



Moin Jürgen. Von nicht raus fahren will kann hier nicht die rede sein. Die meisten sind noch keine Rentner, oder haben gerade das Boot -wie bei mir- auf links. Sieht immer noch so aus
Diese blöde Thrombose. Komme zu nix. Aber bitte noch so schöne Berichte wie den letzten. Und unser Urenkel von Störtebecker hat echt viel zu tun. Acki beneide ich auch nicht.#h


----------



## jottweebee (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ Jochen

Hättest mal dein Gummiboot behalten!!!!!


----------



## Acki (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin so ein paar Bilder von der letzten Tour
http://img239.*ih.us/img239/7172/pict0031e.jpg
http://img239.*ih.us/img239/6917/pict0028p.jpg
http://img239.*ih.us/img239/4968/pict0030k.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Achim, das mit dem Eimer war ein toller trick...... Dachte schon Ihr war wieder raus, und habt nur einen Eimer voll gefangen. hehe..... aber ich denke das war die letzte Tour. Mit den 440 std.


----------



## jottweebee (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

@ Acki

An welcher Boje war der Schwarm? (mittlere Bild)


----------



## Acki (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin @ Jürgen das ist die Ansteuerungstonne Dovetief vor Norderney.Gruß Acki


----------



## angel-andre (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin Moin

Waren gestern und heute vor Norderney und haben super gefangen. Die Tour von Timmel nach Norderney war spitze. Haben Boot jetzt in Norddeich liegen, und fahren in den nächsten tagen nochma raus. Hab auf Youtube noch ein Video hochgeladen. einfach  Angelfreunde Moormerland eingeben und dann makrelenangeln 09.  oder hier den link anklicken

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9210ls-K64 

so vbis denn dann
mfg Andre

*


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Oh man Andre, mir tränen die Augen. Ich kann nur Tatenlos zusehen wie andere meine Makros fangen. Glückwunsch zum Fang.


----------



## HoHo (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Petri Jungs..Super, das hat mit Sicherheit Laune gebracht. Schön mal wieder was aus der alten Heimat zu hören. Werd die Tage dann auch draussen sein und berichten 

Also denne, HoHo und allzeit PH


----------



## hans (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

geht morgen jemand raus?.


----------



## Acki (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin @Hans werden Dienstag und Mitwoch Nachmittag fahren,Tel:?Gruß Acki


----------



## hans (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin acki, gehe schon morgens und bleibe bis zum nachmittag, weil ich noch jemanden auf tagesbesuch auf norderney absetzen muß, tel. kommt per pn.


----------



## angel-andre (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

moin moin 
 mittwoch würde ich wohl mit rausfahren wie soll das wetter denn werden?


----------



## Acki (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

Moin wir fahren Mittwoch um 13Uhr Los,Wetter wird gut.Gruß Acki


----------



## hans (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

sind gerade wieder zurück, also fänge 1 makreli, es waren noch 2 andere boote dort, der eine hatte sogar noch 1 weniger wie wir gefangen, das andere boot hatte auch 1 makrele, die waren aber auch bis auf 21 meter tiefes wasser gefahren, wir haben 1 mövenscharm bei der gelben tonne gefunden verursacher waren aber  leider seehunde.


----------



## angel-andre (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

so hab es heute nicht geschaft aber morgen nachmittag 100 % fährt morgen jemand mit raus????
mfg andre


----------



## hans (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

war heute raus, 28 stück haben wir bekommen, rest der woche habe die nicht so schönes wetter gemeldet, im seegat war es heute auch schon ganz schön kabbelig, 
@* angel-andre,*wünsch dir viel petri für morgen.
ach so bei der gelben tonne war nichts, haben uns dann richtung osten treiben lassen, im bereich der rot weißen tonne haben wir die meisten bekommen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin wir fahren Mittwoch um 13Uhr Los,Wetter wird gut.Gruß Acki



Kuckuck Acki, und? Gab es was? Wir wollen hier Bilder sehn.#h


----------



## angel-andre (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelentour Norddeich Juni 2009*

moin moin war gestern raus hat sich aber kein schwarm aufgetan. 2 stück leider nur.
wenn wetter besser wird, geht s wieder los


----------

